# Hot air



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

A/C stopped blowing cold air. Took it to my mechanic. He couldn't figure it out. There's plenty of free-on and it doesn't need to be "re charged". He said there might be something wrong with the climate control and I should take it to the dealer. Probably lots of $$ to fix..AHHH, I can't live w/o cold ass a/c. Anyone have experiences with this problem?


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

whaaa what wheels are those?


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (MKIIIGolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIIGolfGTI* »_whaaa what wheels are those?

If you can fix my a/c, they are all yours.








super old pictures: J-Line, Krowne


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

give them to me and i'll fix your a/c!
dope.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (MKIIIGolfGTI)*

It's either your high/low pressure switch (both high and low are one unit), your HVAC controls, or this coolant temp sensor which some TT's (like mine) have. The temp sensor is why mine didn't work after my swap:








Try jumping the compressor see if that makes it blow cold.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I had to have a new compressor installed. Good times.


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_I had to have a new compressor installed. Good times.

How much money did that set you back?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Murderface)*

My AC compressor went out on me... but that also resulted in a horrid screeching noise. Dont know if that is always the case.. but something to look into.


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_My AC compressor went out on me... but that also resulted in a horrid screeching noise. Dont know if that is always the case.. but something to look into. 

How much did you end up paying?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (atrak)*

I think like $1k with labor.. the labor wasnt bad, actually i think its not too tough of a DIY.. i had JUST bought the car though & didnt know much about it at that point. 
I also think its the same AC compressor used on Mk4 jetta / gti / beetle so you may be able to find a used one on the cheap. I believe new just the part was like $800 from the dealer.


----------



## selmer (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Hot air (atrak)*

I have exactly the same problem with you.
Mine blows out hot air suddenly when I am jam in the traffic under hot sun.


----------



## selmer (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_It's either your high/low pressure switch (both high and low are one unit), your HVAC controls, or this coolant temp sensor which some TT's (like mine) have. The temp sensor is why mine didn't work after my swap:








Try jumping the compressor see if that makes it blow cold.

So how do we check them one by one? Will they give code?


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I think like $1k with labor.. the labor wasnt bad, actually i think its not too tough of a DIY.. i had JUST bought the car though & didnt know much about it at that point. 
I also think its the same AC compressor used on Mk4 jetta / gti / beetle so you may be able to find a used one on the cheap. I believe new just the part was like $800 from the dealer. 

Yikes! 1K! I just got a quote for about $600 to change the compressor. That's assuming it's my compressor that went bad, still not sure.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

you can get a brand new ac compressor on Ebay for $170http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_980 . it should take you only a couple of hours to replace it , its not tha hard, the only tricky part is recharging it cause you will have to have the system deep vacuumed. Thats probably is gonna cost you another $100.00 . 


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 5:29 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## qwertt (Jun 17, 2007)

mine did that right in the middle of summer in stupid texas! ended up my control fan module was bad which caused overheating and i also had to replace the fuse thingy on the top of the battery cause my fuse kept frying which caused the ac to blow hot air too


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (qwertt)*


_Quote »_So how do we check them one by one? Will they give code?

Not that I know of...
First thing to do is jump the clutch for the compressor to force it to engage...like splice the positive wire on the compressor clutch harness and hook it to a 12V lead to test it. 
If it blows cold then your compressor's fine and it's either the HVAC controls, the pressure switch or the coolant temp switch (if it's there).


_Modified by Murderface at 2:52 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_you can get a brand new ac compressor on Ebay for $170http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_980 . it should take you only a couple of hours to replace it , its not tha hard, the only tricky part is recharging it cause you will have to have the system deep vacuumed. Thats probably is gonna cost you another $100.00 . 
_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 5:29 PM 3-9-2009_

Word, thanks!


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (atrak)*

Update (not that anyone cares







)
Ended up being a bad a/c compressor. So if your a/c gradually stops blowing cold air and makes a whining noise when on, it's probably your a/c compressor.


----------

